# Sikes report last couple of weeks



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Bait fish have pretty much cleared out since the cold snap, have not had many nibbles or even seen anything caught at all, except for old Mr Bob, who seems to be able to take three or four sheepies no matter the wind and tide conditions.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I caught several whiting out there a few nights ago.
Fried up real nice :watching:


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I managed to catch 2 sheepies out there about a week ago. other than that i didnt see anything caught


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I went last Saturday and the water was thick with menhaden


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw them too on Sunday, also saw what I think was a two foot bono, but it was by itself so may have been something else, I threw a spoon and a gotcha for an hour with no results


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry, bobo, ... hate this spellcheck software on my phone


----------

